# Parking in Sheffield.



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Well it's happened.
We've been accepted as Tourmakers for the TdeF and have been positioned on the finish stage on Sunday 6th July in Sheffield, can anyone please recommend somewhere very close to park a 6.5m lowline for 2 nights. I'm not after a freebie and we're prepared to pay well but it would be good to be near the city centre.
Thank you.
Bd..


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not sure you'll find anywhere near Sheffield centre to stay for 2 nights especially around the time of the Tour. 

According to all local Yorkshire news and reports about the Tour in the last year everywhere will be booked up long in advance and cost an arm and a leg to stay and park within 10 miles of the Tours route.

One way to stay reasonably local to Sheffield is to use one of the Pubs or Campsites on the fringes of Sheffield, drive to the nearest Park and Ride Tram station in the MH and get to the finish area using the Tram system.

A designated site like Poolsbrook Country Park, about 15 miles from Sheffield, might be an option if you're struggling to find anywhere to stay overnight.

I'm afraid that Sheffield Council are not MH friendly and they don't even mention Motorhomes on their parking websites.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Keith Poolsbrook CC is pretty close about 30 minutes away and they still have availability for those days.


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Sheffield is a nightmare in our Sprinter WAV let one a MH. 
I'd go for a couple of nights at the Meadowhall premier inn and use the public transport system.


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Or even Barnsley where you've got the culinary delights of Taybarns


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Have a look here at the top one at Fox Hagg Farm. This is at Lodge Moor. There is also a CL in the CC book at Norton near where I live. There has been some news of a businessman trying to get permission to open a campsite at Grenoside north of Sheffield about 4 miles out on the A61 if I hear anything I can let you know

If you cannot find anything, nearer the time if you let me know you could park on my drive but we will be away so there will be no electric or drainage, but the good thing is the bus terminus is 50 yards away near the takeaways and shops.

PM me nearer the time if you need this option.

Frank


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

The Three Merry Lads PH is on the pub stops list. This is on Redmires Road, Lodge Moor, Sheffield. Tel 01142 302824
Www.thethreemerrylads.co.uk.
Bus stop to city centre close by.

Chris


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Worth a look

http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/divisive-sheffield-campsite-gets-go-ahead-1-6617321


----------

